# PC muss immer 2x gestartet werden, damit er bootet



## multimolti (18. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe Freitag meinen neuen PC komplett aus Einzelteilen zusammengebaut und bin sehr froh, dass er überhaupt hochfährt... habe jetzt aber das Problem, dass ich den PC immer 2x starten muss, damit Windows bootet.

Wenn ich den Anschalter drücke, kommt das BIOS Image da, dann habe ich nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit einem Cursor, der oben links tickt, danach passiert nichts mehr.
Wenn ich dann Reset drücke, kommt erst wieder das BIOS Bild, dann Tabellen mit QRirgendwas Tabellen, dann sagt er "Verifying DMI Pool Data...", und dann fährt Windows hoch.

Meine Vermutung:
Die Festplatte ist eine Samsung Spinpoint HD401LJ, die ich aus meiner Externen ausgebaut habe, da da jetzt eine 1TB-Platte drin steckt. Beim Kauf meiner 1TB-Platte habe ich gelesen, dass die eine "Device Ready Time" von 16s hat, mir aber nichts dabei gedacht... wenn ich die jetzt anschalte, merke ich aber schon, dass die furchtbar lange braucht, bis sie da ist, könnte auf 16-20s hinauslaufen (Win muss die ja auch noch erkennen).
Wenn die Samsung, die mit einer Device Ready Time von 10s auf der Website angegeben ist, jetzt mit 10s länger zu starten braucht als das BIOS, und das BIOS dann versucht, von einer nicht bereiten Festplatte zu starten, könnte das doch ein Problem wie meins hervorrufen, oder?

Ich bitte um Rat und vielleicht auch eine Lösung, Danke!


----------



## Stonefish (19. August 2009)

Ohje ... wenn man den betreffenden Rechner mit zusammengestellt hat, kriegt man gleich irgendwie nen schlechtes Gewissen. 

Ich denke das Problem lässt sich anhand der Symptome relativ klar ausmachen: 
Beim Kaltstart benötigt ein Rechner die meiste Spannung. Offensichtlich mangelt es da bei Dir in diesem Punkt, daher bootet er nicht, weil die dafür nötigen Komponenten (z.B. Festplatte!) nicht genug Saft bekommen. Dennoch geht der Rechner ja immerhin an, d.h. wenn Du dann auf den Reset-Knopf drückst, konnte er sich schon warm laufen und braucht nicht mehr ganz so viel Saft - in Folge dessen klappt es dann plötzlich mit dem Booten.

Soviel zum Rätsel ... die Lösung wird wohl nicht ganz so leicht zu finden sein.

Zuerst einmal würde ich Deine Vermutung mit der Zeit, welche die Platte selbst zum Hochfahren braucht ausschließen wollen. Auch wenn ich noch nie was davon gelesen habe (Alle Laufwerke, die in der Bootreihenfolge im BIOS angegeben sind, werden ja solange durchsucht, bis was gefunden wurde. Würde er gar nichts finden, würdest Du einen entsprechenden Hinweis auf dem Bildschirm sehen, der Dich auffordert ein bootfähiges Medium zur Verfügung zu stellen.), kann es ja trotzdem möglich sein.
Um das zu überprüfen, kannst Du ja mal Deinen alten Rechner daneben stellen und den Stromanschluss der Platte an das Netzteil des alten Rechners hängen. (Die SATA Verbindung zwischen Platte und neuem Rechner bleibt.) Ich nehme an, Dein altes Netzteil hat nur 4-polige Stromanschlüsse und hoffe daher einfach, dass die SATA Festplatte neben ihrem SATA-Stromanschluss auch noch einen "alten" 4-poligen besitzt. Wenn sie beides hat, achte vor dem Anschalten unbedingt darauf, den SATA-Stromstecker zum neuen Netzteil abzuziehen, ansonsten kriegt die Platte mehr Strom, als ihr gut tut. Dann würde ich den alten Rechner anschalten, ob Der bootet oder nicht ist ja egal, Hauptsache die Platte im neuen Rechner kriegt Strom. Nach den ominösen 10 Sekunden würde ich den neuen Rechner anwerfen. Wenn er dann bootet könntest Du Recht habe mit Deiner Vermutung bezüglich der Zeit, die die Platte braucht um erkannt zu werden.
Andererseits fährt er dann vielleicht auch hoch, weil er die Platte nicht mehr mitversorgen muss und somit genug Strom zum Booten hat. Naja keine Ahnung, einen Test ist es trotzdem wert. 

So, falls das nicht zum Erfolg führt, hier mal meine weiteren Lösungs- bzw. Diagnosevorschläge sortiert von unkompliziert bist aufwändig:

*1.* Alles im neuen Rechner von der Stromversorgung abklemmen, was für das Booten nicht zwingend erforderlich ist. (Angefangen von beleuchteten Mousepads oder anderen USB-Geräten mit Ausnahme der Tastatur, über die Gehäuselüfter (Nicht den der CPU!!), Optische Laufwerke, andere Festplatten logischerweise mit Ausnahme der, wo das Betriebsystem drauf ist bis hin zu sämtlichen RAM-Riegeln mit Ausnahme von dem, der in der ersten Bank steckt. Dann versuchen zu Booten. Wenn es klappt ist zwar die Unterversorgungsthese noch genauso im Rennen wie die Möglichkeit, dass irgendeine der abgeklemmten Komponenten den Fehler verursacht, aber ein Problem mit der Festplatte wäre erstmal auszuschließen.
Wenn der Rechner also aus dem Kalten bootet weiter bei *Nr. 2*, wenn er nicht anspringt dann zu *Nr. 4*.

*2.* Klemm nach und nach wieder jede Komponente an. Wenn Du eine dran hast immer wieder gleich einen Kaltstart zum Testen. (Warte zwischen den Starts vielleicht immer 5 Min.) Wenn er plötzlich nicht mehr bootet, klemme die zuletzt angeschlossene Komponente wieder ab und mach mit dem Anschließen der übrigen weiter. Wenn Du die alle dran kriegst und er immer noch bootet, ist wohl die ausgelassene Komponente Schuld. Bootet er auch ab diesem Punkt mit jeder anderen angeschlossenen Komponente nicht, dann liegt es wohl eher an einem Spannungsmangel. Im ersten Fall hilft Austausch bzw. Verzicht auf die betreffende Komponente, im zweiten Fall nur *Nr. 3*. 

*3. *Lies mal nach einem Kaltstart im BIOS (soweit kommst Du ja) die Spannungswerte auf der +3,3V, +5V und den beiden +12V Leitungen aus. (Meistens kann man das unter einem Menüpunkt der sich "PC Health Status" oder so ähnlich nennt.) Poste diese Werte dann mal und auch ggfs, wie stark sie schwanken. (Die Werte sollten auf der jeweiligen Leitung, wie deren Namen schon vermuten lassen, 3,3V, 5V bzw. 12V betragen. Liegen sie deutlich drunter oder schwanken in einem Bereich der größer als ca. 5% der eigentlichen Leistung ist, dann stimmt was mit der Stromversorgung nicht. In Frage kommen dann eigentlich nur noch Netzteil und Mainboard. Das wäre schon absolut ärgerlich, denn gerade bei ersterem haben wir ja beim Kauf echt auf Qualität geachtet. Sollten die Spannungswerte auf einen Defekt schließen lassen, würde ich zuerst das Netzteil umtauschen, wenn keine Besserung erfolgt das Mainboard. Wenn das alles nichts bringt, weiß ich an dieser Stelle nicht mehr weiter. :-(

*4. *Wenn der Rechner trotz Reduktion des Strombedarfs durch Abklemmen mehrerer Komponenten nicht bootet, würde ich das Augenmerk wieder auf die Festplatte legen. Als erstes würde sich anbieten entweder die betreffende Platte in einem anderen Rechner zu testen (es müsste sich ja das gleiche Problem zeigen) oder aber im neuen Rechner eine andere Platte mit Betriebssystem testen. (Ob da alle passenden Treiber drauf sind, kann ja vorerst egal sein, es geht ja erst mal ums booten. Sollte gerade letzter Versuch zu keinem erfolgreichen Booten im ersten Anlauf führen, wäre ich wieder beim Spannungsmangel und Du damit wieder bei *Nr. 2*. Falls der Rechner jetzt doch beim ersten Mal bootet, können wir beide zu *5. *übergehen. ^^

*5. *Wenn wir das Problem auf die Festplatte eingrenzen konnten, ginge es jetzt noch darum herauszufinden, ob die Platte noch zu gebrauchen ist oder nicht. Hierfür würde ich eine gründliche Formatierung der gesamten Platte nahelegen. Vielleicht sogar mit einem Tool, welches gründlicher arbeitet, als die Formatierungsoption im Setup von Windows XP. (Kann man ja danach googeln, wenn es soweit ist - hab gerade weder Ahnung noch Lust. ^^) Danach eine saubere Neuinstallation des Betriebsystems und ein erneuter Test eines Kaltstarts. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht funktioniert könnte man noch ein Diagnose-Tool drüber laufen lassen, das erkennt, ob vielleicht zu viele Sektoren der Platte beschädigt sind und ob diese damit das Ende ihres Lebens erreicht hat. (Google oder die Website des Festplatten-Herstellers wären hier eine Anlaufstelle auf der Suche nach einem entsprechenden Tool.)
Wenn sich kein Fehler finden lässt, ist die Platte vielleicht doch die Ursache eines Stromproblems oder ich weiß dann auch hier gerade keinen Rat mehr. 

Ich bin mal so frei multimoltis Hardware zu posten, damit jemand mit mehr Ahnung als ich ne Arbeitsgrundlage hat:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX

Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P 790X 5200MT/s AM3 ATX

RAM: 2x2048MB Kit A-Data 1333MHz CL7

Gehäuse: ATX Midi Raidmax Tornado (Black)

Netzteil: ATX Artic Cooling Arctic Fusion 550 500W ATX 2.2 Retail

CPU-Kühler: Scythe SCKTN-3000 Katana

Grafikkarte: GTX 260 "Performance Edition" 680 (Palit / Gainward - Design)
(@multimolti - Die Graka hat ordentlich im Preis zugelegt, kannst Dich über ein Schnäppchen freuen. ^^)


----------



## Draxx (19. August 2009)

für mich recht eindeutig zu kleines netzteil mit zu schwacher leistungsabgabe.


Mfg Draxx


----------



## Johannes7146 (19. August 2009)

Ich würde da auch auf das Netzteil tippen. Allerdings hätte ich jetz (rein aus dem Bauch heraus) behauptet das 500W ausreichen sollten.

Hast du die Möglichkeit einfach mal ein anderes Netzteil zu testen? Evtl. ist ja auch defekt geliefert worden.

Um die Festplatte auschließen zu können, könntest du auch die evtl. einmal gegen eine andere Tauschen. Bzw. versuch doch mal eine LiveCD (Linux) zu booten. Gibt es dabei auch Probleme? Dann ist es vielleicht doch die Festplatte.


----------



## multimolti (19. August 2009)

Schon mal Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten... ich hätte jetzt eigentlich gedacht, dass 500W gut reichen müssten, wenn man mal den Verbrauch der einzelnen Komponenten zusammenrechnet, selbst unter Höchstleistung, geht das kaum über 400W (CPU: 140W, Graka: 200W, Festplatte: 5W, DVD-Brenner: 5W, Mainboard: 15W, = 365W _geschätzt_, evtl. noch mal +10W für Maus/Tastatur).
Ich werde gleich erst mal Ubuntu von DVD booten, wenn das nicht geht, dann klemme ich mal nach und nach die Komponenten ab...

Der alte Rechner hat auch eine SATA-Stromversorgung, also könnte ich den direkt an die Festplatte anschließen.

Und dass ich die Grafikkarte so günstig bekommen habe, freut mich jetzt natürlich sehr, und aufgrund der tollen Leistung bin ich auch über die Lieferzeit hinweg


----------



## Draxx (19. August 2009)

Ein Netzteil nimmt zwar max 500 watt auf aber effektiv gibt es nur 60% ab, kannst dir ja ausrechnen das das nicht hinkommt.


Mfg Draxx


----------



## multimolti (19. August 2009)

Ein erster Test ist positiv und negativ ausgefallen...
Habe SATA-Stromversorgung vom alten Rechner an die Festplattt im neuen gehaengt, den alten erst mal angeschaltet und 20s gewartet, die Festplatte im neuen hat auch schoen gesummt, und ist dann (wie ueblich) leise geworden und lief...
Dann den neuen Rechner angeschaltet, hatte jedoch die gleichen Symptome wie vorher (schwarzer Bildschirm mit blinkendem Cursor). Erst nach druecken des Reset-Knopfs bootete er dann.

Also ist das mit der Startzeit der Festplatte ausgeschlossen, aber auch, dass die Festplatte nicht genug Strom bekommt.
Jetzt liegt doch nahe, dass eine andere Komponente nicht genug Strom bekommt, oder?

Werde jetzt mal den ganzen Rest abklemmen und weitertesten...

Hmm, das Komponenten abklemmen war irgendwie nicht von Erfolg gekroent, habe wirklich ALLES was man nicht braucht abgebaut. Hinten dran waren nur noch Strom + USB Tastatur eingesteckt, innen nur noch 1 RAM, Mainboard 2x (grosser und kleiner Stecker), und 2x PCI zur Graka.
Festplatte kam weiterhin vom alten PC, beide Caseluefter waren abgesteckt, DVD-Brenner war abgesteckt, eSATA Stromversorgung auch.

Leider fuhr der PC dann gar nicht mehr hoch (hing beim BIOS Bild), erst als ich alles wieder eingesteckt hatte ging es...
Jetzt beim Schreiben kommt mir grade die Idee, dass ich den IDE-Anschluss vom Brenner noch drin hatte, aber den Strom nicht, vielleicht mochte das BIOS deshalb nicht so richtig...
Das war mir jetzt aber grade zu stressig, wiederhole den Test vorerst nicht noch mal, da ich nicht vorhabe, den schoenen neuen PC kaputt zu machen  (habe mit einem Freund eine Wette laufen, dass der PC diesmal laenger als 7 Tage ueberlebt, also noch bis Freitag)...
(Die Wette hat auch einen Hintergrund, bisher sind all meine Rechner (bis auf den Eee PC von dem ich jetzt schreibe) irgendwie kaputt gegangen, sowohl der Laptop als auch 3 Desktop-PCs -.- und mein Bruder meint, dass sobald ich in sein Zimmer komme, sein Rechner abstuerzt, also scheine ich wohl  eine Aura zu haben, die den PCs nicht sonderlich bekommt )



Draxx hat gesagt.:


> Ein Netzteil nimmt zwar max 500 watt auf aber effektiv gibt es nur 60% ab, kannst dir ja ausrechnen das das nicht hinkommt.



Wie Stonefish oben schon geschrieben hat, haben wir beim Netzteilkauf besonders auf Qualitaet geachtet, das Arctic Cooling Ding hat 82-86% Effizienz, macht mit 82% also 410W und sollte somit reichen.


----------



## Stonefish (19. August 2009)

Draxx hat gesagt.:


> Ein Netzteil nimmt zwar max 500 watt auf aber effektiv gibt es nur 60% ab, kannst dir ja ausrechnen das das nicht hinkommt.



Da widerspreche ich. Wir haben bei der Wahl des Netzteils extra auf Qualität geachtet. 
500 Watt reichen völlig und das Netzteil hat einen Wirkungsgrad der mit 82-86% angegeben ist. (be quiet - Niveau!)
D.h. selbst im ungünstigsten Fall liefert es bei 82 % noch 410 Watt und liegt damit noch 10 Watt über den maximalen Vollast-Verbrauch des Systems, der in der Praxis sowieso kaum erreicht wird. 

60% Wirkungsgrad wäre ja auch schon die LC-Power Klasse. 

EDIT: Sorry wegen der Dopplung - Zwei Blöde ein Gedanke, nur dass einer schneller beim Posten war ^^

Natürlich kann es aber sein, dass das Netzteil defekt ist und nicht das an Strom liefert, was angegeben ist. Sollte es aber in Ordnung sein, reicht es für das System völlig, zumal es sich bei der verbauten GTX 260 auch noch um eine mit gesenkter Spannung (ca. 25% geringerer Stromverbrauch als eine "normale" GTX 260) handelt.

Auch die Ampere-Werte der einzelnen Leitungen wurde vorher gründlich recherchiert und sind völlig ausreichend, die +12V Leitung ist auch zweimal vorhanden.

@multimolti

Der "gescheiterte" Abklemmtest bestätigt dann ja auch, dass es sich vermutlich doch nicht um ein Problem mit der Stromversorgung handelt. D.h. Du solltest vielleicht die Tests mit der Festplatte in Angriff nehmen. (Musst ja noch nicht formatieren, teste doch einfach mal mit einer anderen Platte ... kannst ja das kleinste Linux-System draufpacken, was Du finden kannst ... geht ja nur darum rauszufinden, ob er dann ordentlich bootet.)
Beim IDE DVD-Brenner musst Du ja nicht noch mal alles abklemmen. Offensichtlich ist die Menge der angehängten Komponenten (= Höhe des Strombedarfs) nicht ausschlaggebend. Daher klemme doch einfach mal den DVD-Brenner ab, aber lass alles andere dran. So kann man immerhin ausschließen, dass dieser das Problem irgendwie verursacht.

Als Verursacher sind ja nur noch die Festplatte und eine der Komponenten, die nicht abgeklemmt werden konnten, weil sie fürs Booten unverzichtbar sind, im Rennen. 

Hast Du schon mal die Spannungswerte im BIOS nach einem Kaltstart ausgelesen? Dann könnten wir die These vom defekten Netzteil wenigstens abhaken ... oder auch nicht. 

Wie sind eigentlich Rechner und Peripheriegeräte ans Stromnetz angeschlossen? Alles an einem Verteiler auf einer Steckdose oder irgendwie anders aufgeteilt?
Ich habe mal eine zeitlang genau wie Du munter defekte Komponenten und ganze PCs ausgetauscht, bis ich irgendwann mal auf den Gedanken kam, dass die Stromversorgung im Haus das Problem sein könnte. Überspannungsschutz aus dem Baumarkt für 2 Euro zwischen PC und Steckdose getan und ab dann war Ruhe.
Deine bisherigen Rechner-Verluste widerlegen soll eine mögliche Ursache nicht gerade.


----------



## multimolti (19. August 2009)

Hmm, ich kann jetzt alle Spekulationen widerlegen und euch sagen, dass es weder vom Netzteil und der gelieferten Spannung, noch von der Festplatte oder einer sonstigen Komponente abhaengt... (ausser ein Extremfall von Defekt ist eingetreten, mit dickem Kurzschluss, wo 100W einfach so verschwinden, da gehe ich jedoch nicht von aus).

Das Problem ist furchtbar billig, habe extra ein schoenes Doku-Video gemacht und alles experimentell belegt  
Jetzt muss ich erst mal zum Training, danach kommt das Video auf YouTube und ihr koennt euch selber eine Meinung machen -.-
Trotzdem vielen Dank fuer eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Stonefish (19. August 2009)

Na super ... jetzt bin ich tierisch neugierig und muss warten. Sowas ist gemein, da ich mir jetzt die ganze Zeit das Hirn zermartere welche offensichtlich einfache und naheliegende Lösung ich übersehen habe.


----------



## multimolti (19. August 2009)

Ich kann dich beruhigen, es ist absolut keine offensichtliche und naheliegende Lösung... hätte ich das nicht per Zufall rausgefunden, hättet ihr hier noch 10 Jahre dran rumgerätselt, das Problem kann man ohne direkten Kontakt zu meiner Hardware  gar nicht feststellen...


----------



## multimolti (19. August 2009)

Sooo, hier ist das Video... bisschen ruckelig, aber egal. Was haltet ihr davon Damit hätte ich nie gerechnet!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtVClc8r4ZU


----------



## Stonefish (20. August 2009)

Ohne Worte... :suspekt:

Mich wundert nur, dass der Rechner auch nicht hochgefahren ist, als Du alles bis auf die fürs Booten notwendigen Komponenten rausgezogen hattest. Laut Deiner Beschreibung war da ja auch die Copperhead draußen. Aber wie gesagt ... ohne Worte.

Habe im Übrigen dieselbe Maus ... mein Rechner bootet problemlos. ^^

Hat jemand ne plausible Erklärung wie ne Maus sowas verursachen kann? Liegts vielleicht nicht an der Maus, sondern am betreffenden USB-Anschluss? Verweigert der Rechner auch das Booten, wenn die Copperhead an nem anderen USB-Anschluss hängt?


----------



## multimolti (20. August 2009)

Also am USB-Anschluss liegt's nicht, das habe ich schon probiert. Und woran es lag, dass er nicht hochgefahren ist, als ich alles ausgesteckt hatte weiß ich nicht, aber da ist er ja nicht mal bis zu der Stelle mit dem blinkenden Cursor gekommen, sondern hat sich vorher beim Bild schon aufgehangen.

Ich finde das auch sehr seltsam, hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine Maus sowas verursachen kann.


----------



## multimolti (20. August 2009)

Ich glaube, ich hab das Problem gelöst. Ein Firmware-Update hat, zumindest bisher, geholfen. Habe jetzt schon 2 Starts ohne Reset hinbekommen =)

Das mit dem Firmware-Update war etwas schwieriger, unter Windows 7 scheint das nicht zu funktionieren, musste daher einen der alten XP-Rechner konsultieren...


----------

